# Front brake torque specs?



## 801 (May 23, 2011)

I have a 2018 VW Atlas SE 4motion. Does anyone know the torque specs for the front caliper bracket bolts and the caliper bolts themselves?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

801 said:


> I have a 2018 VW Atlas SE 4motion. Does anyone know the torque specs for the front caliper bracket bolts and the caliper bolts themselves?


I replaced my rotors/pads recently - I jsut used the same specs from the MK7 golfs which are listed all over the place. The caliper carriers (the big bolts) are 200 nM and the caliper pin bolts are 30 if I recall.


----------

